# Arkansas Guided White River Trout fishing trips



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

Our weather is cold in North Arkansas today but the trout fishing remains good on the White River. If anyone is looking for a fishing trip get away we are offering a 20% discount on Lodging and guided fishing trips through the end of January 2017


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

*Nice Brown Trout caught last week*

The cold weather slows down the crowds in December but the Brown Trout are still biting this time of year. This nice pre-spawn fish was caught and released after netting.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Glad to see you on the board. My parents lived in Mountain Home for more than 15 years. To this day, I still make an annual pilgrimage to fish the White. Need to look you up next year. Is it true that fishing for browns with crawfish is the equivalent of fishing for speckled trout with croaker on the coast? Ha ha!


----------



## Aggieross05

we fished with crawfish tails on the White and destroyed the trout...It was great


----------



## gotmuddy

I love it here. I work in mountain home. Its funny how things work. Yall travel here to fish, I travel there.


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

Pretty close, we use the peeled crawfish tail but also the whole crawfish when fishing for the trophy fish!


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

*Using Crawfish foe Trout on Arkansas White River*

You need to come up and stay with us at our Lodge, The Fisherman's Lodge and I will show you how to rig a whole crawfish for big brown trout.

Its a lot of fun!


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

*Cradfish tail for bait*

This brown was from a peeled out crawfish tail !http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=10329&pictureid=87641


----------



## JimD

You could have a problem with the Crawfish fishing with the people on this board.

Most of the board will eat the crawfish instead of put it on the hook.


----------



## lesmcdonald

*White River*

"Solitude" A water color painting I did several years ago on the White River. I do have giclee reproductions available


----------



## gotmuddy

JimD said:


> You could have a problem with the Crawfish fishing with the people on this board.
> 
> Most of the board will eat the crawfish instead of put it on the hook.


they taste better than what your catching lol


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

Sometimes I do have to keep a close eye on the bait


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

That is a beautiful painting! What size is the reproduction and what is the cost to order one?


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc.

*White River Guided Fishing trips in Arkansas*

We finished up the month of December 2016 with lots of rainbow trout caught and some nice brown trout as well. Looking forward to the New Year and all of the fish it will bring. The river level is low now on Arkansas White River and the trout are hitting many various things. Fly fishing has been good with midges, beads and egg patterns.


----------



## lesmcdonald

*"Soliotude"*

10: x 16-1/2" 
$450 framed


----------

